# Genny a' Carogna



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2014)

E allora rieccoci.E allora adesso i rappresentati dell'ordine pubblico,chiedono il consenso al capotifoso dei mastiff di potere far iniziare la finale di coppa italia fiorentina napoli.Genny a' carogna fa cenno di si,la partita può iniziare.Siamo arrivati a questo,in questo statarello di pulcinella,abbiamo dovuto vedere anche questo,giocatori e funzionari andare a parlare con genny la carogna,ma ci rendiamo conto?e già perchè qualche ora prima della partita il solito delinquentello ha pensato bene di sparare a tre tifosi del napoli,riducendone uno in fin di vita,nella migliore delle ipotesi passerà il resto della vita su una sedia a rotelle,per un partita di calcio....E allora ecco il solito tam tam mediatico,le solite assurdità,c'è anche chi tenta di giustificare questo tifoso romanista infame,dicendo che è stato provocato.....Se ognuno reagisse sparando ad ogni provocazione sarebbe la fine della democrazia,del mondo,resta il fatto che girava armato,non poteva avere una pistola,ed è personaggio conosciuto alle forze dell'ordine già da svariati anni....E allora è stato agghiacciante vedere tutte queste autorità inermi,questo stato inerme e senza palle che chiede il consenso a GENNy A' CAROGNA dI far iniziare un a partita.Questo SAREBBE UN GRANDE PAESE ED UN PAESE CIVILE.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora rieccoci.E allora adesso i rappresentati dell'ordine pubblico,chiedono il consenso al capotifoso dei mastiff di potere far iniziare la finale di coppa italia fiorentina napoli.Genny a' carogna fa cenno di si,la partita può iniziare.Siamo arrivati a questo,in questo statarello di pulcinella,abbiamo dovuto vedere anche questo,giocatori e funzionari andare a parlare con genny la carogna,ma ci rendiamo conto?e già perchè qualche ora prima della partita il solito delinquentello ha pensato bene di sparare a tre tifosi del napoli,riducendone uno in fin di vita,nella migliore delle ipotesi passerà il resto della vita su una sedia a rotelle,per un partita di calcio....E allora ecco il solito tam tam mediatico,le solite assurdità,c'è anche chi tenta di giustificare questo tifoso romanista infame,dicendo che è stato provocato.....Se ognuno reagisse sparando ad ogni provocazione sarebbe la fine della democrazia,del mondo,resta il fatto che girava armato,non poteva avere una pistola,ed è personaggio conosciuto alle forze dell'ordine già da svariati anni....E allora è stato agghiacciante vedere tutte queste autorità inermi,questo stato inerme e senza palle che chiede il consenso a GENNy A' CAROGNA dI far iniziare un a partita.Questo SAREBBE UN GRANDE PAESE ED UN PAESE CIVILE.


concordo su tutto. Una vergogna






Felice di rileggerti:smile:


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2014)

*Ciao*



farfalla ha detto:


> concordo su tutto. Una vergogna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao belle chiappe.Pensavo di passare qualche giorno sereno...e invece....!Che vergogna,e c'è ancora chi descrive questo cazzo di paese come un grande paese...


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora rieccoci.E allora adesso i rappresentati dell'ordine pubblico,chiedono il consenso al capotifoso dei mastiff di potere far iniziare la finale di coppa italia fiorentina napoli.Genny a' carogna fa cenno di si,la partita può iniziare.Siamo arrivati a questo,in questo statarello di pulcinella,abbiamo dovuto vedere anche questo,giocatori e funzionari andare a parlare con genny la carogna,ma ci rendiamo conto?e già perchè qualche ora prima della partita il solito delinquentello ha pensato bene di sparare a tre tifosi del napoli,riducendone uno in fin di vita,nella migliore delle ipotesi passerà il resto della vita su una sedia a rotelle,per un partita di calcio....E allora ecco il solito tam tam mediatico,le solite assurdità,c'è anche chi tenta di giustificare questo tifoso romanista infame,dicendo che è stato provocato.....Se ognuno reagisse sparando ad ogni provocazione sarebbe la fine della democrazia,del mondo,resta il fatto che girava armato,non poteva avere una pistola,ed è personaggio conosciuto alle forze dell'ordine già da svariati anni....E allora è stato agghiacciante vedere tutte queste autorità inermi,questo stato inerme e senza palle che chiede il consenso a GENNy A' CAROGNA dI far iniziare un a partita.Questo SAREBBE UN GRANDE PAESE ED UN PAESE CIVILE.


:up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao* belle chiappe*.Pensavo di passare qualche giorno sereno...e invece....!Che vergogna,e c'è ancora chi descrive questo cazzo di paese come un grande paese...


:inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora rieccoci.E allora adesso i rappresentati dell'ordine pubblico,chiedono il consenso al capotifoso dei mastiff di potere far iniziare la finale di coppa italia fiorentina napoli.Genny a' carogna fa cenno di si,la partita può iniziare.Siamo arrivati a questo,in questo statarello di pulcinella,abbiamo dovuto vedere anche questo,giocatori e funzionari andare a parlare con genny la carogna,ma ci rendiamo conto?e già perchè qualche ora prima della partita il solito delinquentello ha pensato bene di sparare a tre tifosi del napoli,riducendone uno in fin di vita,nella migliore delle ipotesi passerà il resto della vita su una sedia a rotelle,per un partita di calcio....E allora ecco il solito tam tam mediatico,le solite assurdità,c'è anche chi tenta di giustificare questo tifoso romanista infame,dicendo che è stato provocato.....Se ognuno reagisse sparando ad ogni provocazione sarebbe la fine della democrazia,del mondo,resta il fatto che girava armato,non poteva avere una pistola,ed è personaggio conosciuto alle forze dell'ordine già da svariati anni....E allora è stato agghiacciante vedere tutte queste autorità inermi,questo stato inerme e senza palle che chiede il consenso a GENNy A' CAROGNA dI far iniziare un a partita.Questo SAREBBE UN GRANDE PAESE ED UN PAESE CIVILE.


una cosa agghiacciante e, per la presenza dei rappresentanti dello stato alla scena, anche imbarazzante e vergognosa. 
No, questo non è un grande paese, da tempo.
E non c'è la volontà di cambiarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora rieccoci.E allora adesso i rappresentati dell'ordine pubblico,chiedono il consenso al capotifoso dei mastiff di potere far iniziare la finale di coppa italia fiorentina napoli.Genny a' carogna fa cenno di si,la partita può iniziare.Siamo arrivati a questo,in questo statarello di pulcinella,abbiamo dovuto vedere anche questo,giocatori e funzionari andare a parlare con genny la carogna,ma ci rendiamo conto?e già perchè qualche ora prima della partita il solito delinquentello ha pensato bene di sparare a tre tifosi del napoli,riducendone uno in fin di vita,nella migliore delle ipotesi passerà il resto della vita su una sedia a rotelle,per un partita di calcio....E allora ecco il solito tam tam mediatico,le solite assurdità,c'è anche chi tenta di giustificare questo tifoso romanista infame,dicendo che è stato provocato.....Se ognuno reagisse sparando ad ogni provocazione sarebbe la fine della democrazia,del mondo,resta il fatto che girava armato,non poteva avere una pistola,ed è personaggio conosciuto alle forze dell'ordine già da svariati anni....E allora è stato agghiacciante vedere tutte queste autorità inermi,questo stato inerme e senza palle che chiede il consenso a GENNy A' CAROGNA dI far iniziare un a partita.Questo SAREBBE UN GRANDE PAESE ED UN PAESE CIVILE.


Trovare un modo, qualsiasi, anche umiliante per lo Stato, per evitare il peggio in una situazione di tensione lo considero una tattica attuabile.
Quello che non è accettabile, come dici tu, che ci siano delinquenti conosciuti che possano girare armati o andare allo stadio.
Però c'è anche un delinquente condannato che va in tv.
Non si può pretendere che chi era stato indicato da quel delinquente come suo delfino possa guidare un ministero dando direttive adeguate.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora rieccoci.E allora adesso i rappresentati dell'ordine pubblico,chiedono il consenso al capotifoso dei mastiff di potere far iniziare la finale di coppa italia fiorentina napoli.Genny a' carogna fa cenno di si,la partita può iniziare.Siamo arrivati a questo,in questo statarello di pulcinella,abbiamo dovuto vedere anche questo,giocatori e funzionari andare a parlare con genny la carogna,ma ci rendiamo conto?e già perchè qualche ora prima della partita il solito delinquentello ha pensato bene di sparare a tre tifosi del napoli,riducendone uno in fin di vita,nella migliore delle ipotesi passerà il resto della vita su una sedia a rotelle,per un partita di calcio....E allora ecco il solito tam tam mediatico,le solite assurdità,c'è anche chi tenta di giustificare questo tifoso romanista infame,dicendo che è stato provocato.....Se ognuno reagisse sparando ad ogni provocazione sarebbe la fine della democrazia,del mondo,resta il fatto che girava armato,non poteva avere una pistola,ed è personaggio conosciuto alle forze dell'ordine già da svariati anni....E allora è stato agghiacciante vedere tutte queste autorità inermi,questo stato inerme e senza palle che chiede il consenso a GENNy A' CAROGNA dI far iniziare un a partita.Questo SAREBBE UN GRANDE PAESE ED UN PAESE CIVILE.


Dopo la trattativa Stato-Mafia, mancava quella Stato-Carogna...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Maggio 2014)

Un bel cecchino dalla Tribuna Monte Mario e addio genny la carogna 



Lo so, lo so: non si poteva fare.
Però a volte mi piace sognare.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un bel cecchino dalla Tribuna Monte Mario e addio genny la carogna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io il cecchino l'avrei usato per le cariche dello Stato in Tribuna Vip che ovviamente non hanno avuto i coglioni per prendere una decisione facendo l'ennesima figura di merda


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*



Nobody ha detto:


> Dopo la trattativa Stato-Mafia, mancava quella Stato-Carogna...


Io sono convinto che quella trattativa c'è stata è quei due poveri giudici ci hanno rimesso le penne per questo,avevano capito qualcosa erano vicini a qualcosa....!Falcone viaggiava su un aereo dei servizi...come facevano a conoscere l'ora dell'atterraggio?Per assurdo riesco più a capire lo scendere a patti con la mafia per evitare ulteriori stragi,che scendere a patti con genny a' carogna per far iniziare una partita.Adesso vorrei anche spendere due paroline per le forze dell'ordine,che sicuramente ogni tanto sbagliano,peccano di poca professionalità e tanto altro....MA DOVE CAZZO STA SCRITTO CHE DEVONO ANDARE OGNi DOMENICA A BECCARSI SPUTI,SASSI,INSULTI,SENZA NESSUNA FORMA DI TUTELA? poi faranno sempre vedere la foto dell'agente che SBAGLIANDO calpesta il manifestante,ma le foto di quello che sono costretti a subire spesso dove cazzo sono?E allora questo è il paese dove andare allo stadio può significare essere attinti da un proiettile sparato da un tifoso o pseudo tale,durante una becera rissa da strada.....non cambierà nulla neanche stavolta.In inghilterra i tifosi sono a due metri dal campo,composti e tranquilli..........


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2014)

*E si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io il cecchino l'avrei usato per le cariche dello Stato in Tribuna Vip che ovviamente non hanno avuto i coglioni per prendere una decisione facendo l'ennesima figura di merda


E si.....


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Io sono convinto che quella trattativa c'è stata è quei due poveri giudici ci hanno rimesso le penne per questo,avevano capito qualcosa erano vicini a qualcosa....!Falcone viaggiava su un aereo dei servizi...come facevano a conoscere l'ora dell'atterraggio?*Per assurdo riesco più a capire lo scendere a patti con la mafia per evitare ulteriori stragi,che scendere a patti con genny a' carogna per far iniziare una partita.Adesso vorrei anche spendere due paroline per le forze dell'ordine,che sicuramente ogni tanto sbagliano,peccano di poca professionalità e tanto altro....MA DOVE CAZZO STA SCRITTO CHE DEVONO ANDARE OGNi DOMENICA A BECCARSI SPUTI,SASSI,INSULTI,SENZA NESSUNA FORMA DI TUTELA? poi faranno sempre vedere la foto dell'agente che SBAGLIANDO calpesta il manifestante,ma le foto di quello che sono costretti a subire spesso dove cazzo sono?E allora questo è il paese dove andare allo stadio può significare essere attinti da un proiettile sparato da un tifoso o pseudo tale,durante una becera rissa da strada.....non cambierà nulla neanche stavolta.In inghilterra i tifosi sono a due metri dal campo,composti e tranquilli..........


Ma infatti quella è una delle tante stragi di stato... non se ne esce proprio.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora rieccoci.E allora adesso i rappresentati dell'ordine pubblico,chiedono il consenso al capotifoso dei mastiff di potere far iniziare la finale di coppa italia fiorentina napoli.Genny a' carogna fa cenno di si,la partita può iniziare.Siamo arrivati a questo,in questo statarello di pulcinella,abbiamo dovuto vedere anche questo,giocatori e funzionari andare a parlare con genny la carogna,ma ci rendiamo conto?e già perchè uqualche ora prima della partita il solito delinquentello ha pensato bene di sparare a tre tifosi del napoli,riducendone uno in fin di vita,nella migliore delle ipotesi passerà il resto della vita su una sedia a rotelle,per un partita di calcio....E allora ecco il solito tam tam mediatico,le solite assurdità,c'è anche chi tenta di giustificare questo tifoso romanista infame,dicendo che è stato provocato.....Se ognuno reagisse sparando ad ogni provocazione sarebbe la fine della democrazia,del mondo,resta il fatto che girava armato,non poteva avere una pistola,ed è personaggio conosciuto alle forze dell'ordine già da svariati anni....E allora è stato agghiacciante vedere tutte queste autorità inermi,questo stato inerme e senza palle che chiede il consenso a GENNy A' CAROGNA dI far iniziare un a partita.Questo SAREBBE UN GRANDE PAESE ED UN PAESE CIVILE.


Ciao, no non è un paese sano e certe connivenze che coinvolgono in primis le società calcistiche partono da lontano


----------



## disincantata (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trovare un modo, qualsiasi, anche umiliante per lo Stato, per evitare il peggio in una situazione di tensione lo considero una tattica attuabile.
> Quello che non è accettabile, come dici tu, che ci siano delinquenti conosciuti che possano girare armati o andare allo stadio.
> Però c'è anche un delinquente condannato che va in tv.
> Non si può pretendere che chi era stato indicato da quel delinquente come suo delfino possa guidare un ministero dando direttive adeguate.


:up:

quoto al 100%

Se le autorità si fossero allontanate le avrebbero criticate  come codardi.

l'ordine pubblico c'è stato evitando altri disordini. 

Mi fa più innervosireche uuno dei tanti capi ultrà giri in Ferrari.

mi chiedo se lo spesometro  per loro sia un optipnal


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> quoto al 100%
> 
> ...


un altro vero scandalo era il latitante camorrista che si vedeva tranquillamente le partite del Napoli al San Paolo a bordo campo dietro la porta... questo la dice lunga sui controlli effettivi delle società dentro gli stadi.


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora rieccoci.E allora adesso i rappresentati dell'ordine pubblico,chiedono il consenso al capotifoso dei mastiff di potere far iniziare la finale di coppa italia fiorentina napoli.Genny a' carogna fa cenno di si,la partita può iniziare.Siamo arrivati a questo,in questo statarello di pulcinella,abbiamo dovuto vedere anche questo,giocatori e funzionari andare a parlare con genny la carogna,ma ci rendiamo conto?e già perchè qualche ora prima della partita il solito delinquentello ha pensato bene di sparare a tre tifosi del napoli,riducendone uno in fin di vita,nella migliore delle ipotesi passerà il resto della vita su una sedia a rotelle,per un partita di calcio....E allora ecco il solito tam tam mediatico,le solite assurdità,c'è anche chi tenta di giustificare questo tifoso romanista infame,dicendo che è stato provocato.....Se ognuno reagisse sparando ad ogni provocazione sarebbe la fine della democrazia,del mondo,resta il fatto che girava armato,non poteva avere una pistola,ed è personaggio conosciuto alle forze dell'ordine già da svariati anni....E allora è stato agghiacciante vedere tutte queste autorità inermi,questo stato inerme e senza palle che chiede il consenso a GENNy A' CAROGNA dI far iniziare un a partita.Questo SAREBBE UN GRANDE PAESE ED UN PAESE CIVILE.


sai benissimo che con 30mila napoletani furenti per la faccenda della sparatoria,un'azione di forza avrebbe scatenato un nuovo Hillsborough.

il problema non è che dopo aver deciso di far giocare la partita si mandi Hamsik ed un rappresentante della Questura a parlamentare con Gennaro la Carogna,ma tutto quello che ha costruito un mondo in cui questo non solo è possibile ma persino inevitabile.

Sai come e meglio di me che i boss delle principali ciurve italiane hanno fedine penali lunghe da qui a mercoledì e legami con cosche varie.   pensa solo al capoccione dei Vikings Juve che è probabilmente un affiliato alla 'ndrina dei Rappocciolo


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sai benissimo che con 30mila napoletani furenti per la faccenda della sparatoria,un'azione di forza avrebbe scatenato un nuovo Hillsborough.
> 
> il problema non è che dopo aver deciso di far giocare la partita si mandi Hamsik ed un rappresentante della Questura a parlamentare con Gennaro la Carogna,ma tutto quello che ha costruito un mondo in cui questo non solo è possibile ma persino inevitabile.
> 
> Sai come e meglio di me che i boss delle principali ciurve italiane hanno fedine penali lunghe da qui a mercoledì e legami con cosche varie.   pensa solo al capoccione dei Vikings Juve che è probabilmente un affiliato alla 'ndrina dei Rappocciolo


e scaricargli un mitra addosso no?


----------



## disincantata (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> un altro vero scandalo era il latitante camorrista che si vedeva tranquillamente le partite del Napoli al San Paolo a bordo campo dietro la porta... questo la dice lunga sui controlli effettivi delle società dentro gli stadi.


Perché x decenni certi elementi non hanno mai voluto catturarli. 

Vedi Riina che frequentava 

Regolarmente la famiglia.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta;1333033[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]*Trovare un modo, qualsiasi, anche umiliante per lo Stato, per evitare il peggio in una situazione di tensione lo considero una tattica attuabile*.[/B]
> Quello che non è accettabile, come dici tu, che ci siano delinquenti conosciuti che possano girare armati o andare allo stadio.
> Però c'è anche un delinquente condannato che va in tv.
> Non si può pretendere che chi era stato indicato da quel delinquente come suo delfino possa guidare un ministero dando direttive adeguate.


non sono molto d'accordo, perchè le partite di calcio non sono un evento raro e imprevedibile, ma anzi sono programmate da mesi e a scadenza settimanale, quindi è mancata nel tempo tutta la prevenzione e l'applicazione delle leggi che abbiamo da anni


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e scaricargli un mitra addosso no?


che la Camorra infiltri la curva B a Napoli è fatto notorio dai tempo in cui Maradona andava alle feste del clan Giuliano.

Che il capo dei Boys San Inter sia uno dei più grossi spacciatori di Milano e che giri in Ferrari pur risultando più spiantato di me lo è altrettanto.

Che abbiano quasi ammazzato di botte uno dei capi dei Drughi Juve per questioni legate allo "sfruttamento" delle bancarelle fuori dallo Juventus Stadium-...idem per uno della curva milanista

non ti bastano 5 caricatori per pulire tutto


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un bel cecchino dalla Tribuna Monte Mario e addio genny la carogna
> 
> 
> 
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Io il cecchino l'avrei usato per le cariche dello Stato in Tribuna Vip che ovviamente non hanno avuto i coglioni per prendere una decisione facendo l'ennesima figura di merda





biri ha detto:


> e scaricargli un mitra addosso no?


parliamo di un paese allo sfascio prospettando soluzioni che riuscirebbero a peggiorarlo e di parecchio.
spero che sia un paradosso dovuto al disgusto del momento


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> quoto al 100%
> 
> ...



Non dovevano allontanarsi, dovevano prendere in mano la situazione. Entrare in campo e con un bel microfono prendersi le  loro responsabilità essendo rappresentanti eletti di una nazione e responsabili delle forze dell'ordine.
Per me cittadino, con già scarsa stima verso i politici, il segnale è stato che contano come il due di picche con la briscola a fiori. alla prossima elezione voto Genny, tanto a quanto pare in caso di eventi straordinari è in grado meglio di altri di prendere delle decisioni


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> che la Camorra infiltri la curva B a Napoli è fatto notorio dai tempo in cui Maradona andava alle feste del clan Giuliano.
> 
> Che il capo dei Boys San Inter sia uno dei più grossi spacciatori di Milano e che giri in Ferrari pur risultando più spiantato di me lo è altrettanto.
> 
> ...


e allora facciamoli continuare?


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> parliamo di un paese allo sfascio prospettando soluzioni che riuscirebbero a peggiorarlo e di parecchio.
> spero che sia un paradosso dovuto al disgusto del momento


io nn sono una pacifista, specie con certa gente


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e scaricargli un mitra addosso no?


Lo chiedi a quello giusto


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> parliamo di un paese allo sfascio prospettando soluzioni che riuscirebbero a peggiorarlo e di parecchio.
> spero che sia un paradosso dovuto al disgusto del momento


Per quel che mi riguarda si


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo chiedi a quello giusto


ah sì?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> parliamo di un paese allo sfascio prospettando soluzioni che riuscirebbero a peggiorarlo e di parecchio.
> spero che sia un paradosso dovuto al disgusto del momento


sì in effetti, ci manca solo la giustizia sommaria per strada.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> parliamo di un paese allo sfascio prospettando soluzioni che riuscirebbero a peggiorarlo e di parecchio.
> spero che sia un paradosso dovuto al disgusto del momento



quoto e tanto per cambiare non vedo perchè devo pagare anch'io le spese per "garantire" la sicurezza, visto che a me del calcio non frega nulla di nulla:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn sono una pacifista, specie con certa gente


e la tua soluzione sarebbe un mitra?
penso che sia semplicemente vergognoso solo come pensiero


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e la tua soluzione sarebbe un mitra?
> penso che sia semplicemente vergognoso solo come pensiero


dici che fa troppo sporco? cmq io nn sono per lasciar passare le cose
dicono che ci siano delle regole e che queste regole debbano essere rispettate
che si facciano rispettare e nn che si coccolino i delinquenti
perchè sennò si arrabbiano


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> dici che fa troppo sporco? cmq io nn sono per lasciar passare le cose
> *dicono che ci siano delle regole e che queste regole debbano essere rispettate
> che si facciano rispettare e nn che si coccolino i delinquenti
> perchè sennò si arrabbiano*


quoto


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e allora facciamoli continuare?


beh un primo modo per farlo smettere sarebbe non comprare più la maglietta taroccata di Vidal e Tevez a 20 euro,chè costa 3,5 euro di produzione e altrettanti di "tassa" ai capibastone della curva.

e non votare chi invece di lavorare per la certezza delle pene,aumenta i periodi di sconto per la liberazione anticipata.

o che non ha il coraggio di assumersi la responsabilità di una decisione.

ma in verità lo status quo conviene  a molte persone ben inserite,per questo succedono queste cose


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> dici che fa troppo sporco? cmq* io nn sono per lasciar passare le cose*
> dicono che ci siano delle regole e che queste regole debbano essere rispettate
> che si facciano rispettare e nn che si coccolino i delinquenti
> perchè sennò si arrabbiano


certo, ma quel tuo modo è sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda o anche peggio di ciò che stai disprezzando


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh *un primo modo per farlo smettere sarebbe non comprare più la maglietta taroccata di Vidal e Tevez a 20 euro,chè costa 3,5 euro di produzione e altrettanti di "tassa" ai capibastone della curva.*
> 
> e non votare chi invece di lavorare per la certezza delle pene,aumenta i periodi di sconto per la liberazione anticipata.
> 
> ...


questo è civile e sensato


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh un primo modo per farlo smettere sarebbe non comprare più la maglietta taroccata di Vidal e Tevez a 20 euro,chè costa 3,5 euro di produzione e altrettanti di "tassa" ai capibastone della curva.
> 
> e non votare chi invece di lavorare per la certezza delle pene,aumenta i periodi di sconto per la liberazione anticipata.
> 
> ...


ah ma se in italia tutti facessero come me
che del calcio guardo solo il risultato quando me ne ricordo
tantissimi problemi, da questo punto di vista nn ci sarebbero

sul voto... gente che rischia di andare in galera nn farà mai una riforma delle carceri severa
facciamocene una ragione (io lo dico ma nn mi riesce proprio farmela)


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, ma quel tuo modo è sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda o anche peggio di ciò che stai disprezzando


no no, io disprezzo uno stato assente, inutile e debole


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh un primo modo per farlo smettere sarebbe non comprare più la maglietta taroccata di Vidal e Tevez a 20 euro,chè costa 3,5 euro di produzione e altrettanti di "tassa" ai capibastone della curva.
> 
> e non votare chi invece di lavorare per la certezza delle pene,aumenta i periodi di sconto per la liberazione anticipata.
> 
> ...


ti quoto.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh un primo modo per farlo smettere sarebbe *non comprare più la maglietta taroccata di Vidal e Tevez a 20 euro,chè costa 3,5 euro di produzione e altrettanti di "tassa" ai capibastone della curva.*
> 
> e non votare chi invece di lavorare per la certezza delle pene,aumenta i periodi di sconto per la liberazione anticipata.
> 
> ...


questa è civiltà


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> dici che fa troppo sporco? cmq io nn sono per lasciar passare le cose
> dicono che ci siano delle regole e che queste regole debbano essere rispettate
> che si facciano rispettare e nn che si coccolino i delinquenti
> perchè sennò si arrabbiano


Ok, ma non serve mica arrivare alle sventagliate di mitra... non credo che in Germania o in Inghilterra sparino sulla folla negli stadi.


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ah ma se in italia tutti facessero come me
> che del calcio guardo solo il risultato quando me ne ricordo
> tantissimi problemi, da questo punto di vista nn ci sarebbero
> 
> ...


mah se consideri il giro d'affari che il calcio genera in altre nazioni dove però personaggi come Luciano Moggi e Gennaro la Carogna lo stadio lo potrebbero vedere solo nella tv del refettorio del carcere...direi che non è la via giusta.

quello che manca nelle istituzioni è anche la conoscenza dall'interno del mondo calcio.  chi viene chiamato a decidere spesso non è stato mai in una curva in vita sua.

un pochino come quando qui a Spezia l'assessore al traffico ed alla viabilità era un tizio senza patente


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ma non serve mica arrivare alle sventagliate di mitra... non credo che in Germania o in Inghilterra sparino sulla folla negli stadi.


in germania nn lo so, ma in inghilterra con la tatcher mi sembra che di legnate gli hooligans ne abbiano prese parecchie


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no no, io disprezzo uno stato assente, inutile e debole


e certo, con i mitra invece lo stato diventerebbe ben presente.


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah se consideri il giro d'affari che il calcio genera in altre nazioni dove però personaggi come Luciano Moggi e Gennaro la Carogna lo stadio lo potrebbero vedere solo nella tv del refettorio del carcere...direi che non è la via giusta.
> 
> quello che manca nelle istituzioni è anche la conoscenza dall'interno del mondo calcio.  chi viene chiamato a decidere spesso non è stato mai in una curva in vita sua.
> 
> un pochino come quando qui a Spezia l'assessore al traffico ed alla viabilità era un tizio senza patente


nn lo sai? chi nn ha talento insegna


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e certo, con i mitra invece lo stato diventerebbe ben presente.


fissiamoci un altro po' sui mitra, che così sì che la discussione evolve


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> in germania nn lo so, ma in inghilterra con la tatcher mi sembra che di legnate gli hooligans ne abbiano prese parecchie


appunto... legnate e pene certe. Però credimi, se ti posto qualche filmato a caso delle risse in strada che le varie tifoserie organizzate ancora oggi organizzano nella civile Inghilterra, ti spaventeresti. Hanno nascosto bene la polvere sotto il tappeto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> in germania nn lo so, ma in inghilterra con la tatcher mi sembra che di legnate gli hooligans ne abbiano prese parecchie


prendi una legnata poi prendi una sventagliata di mitra e dimmi se sono la stessa cosa. La polizia che spara alla gente per strada non è più polizia, è milizia. Io non vorrei mai che ad una persona che ha giurato di difendere un paese si desse l'ordine di diventare un assassino.


----------



## disincantata (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prendi una legnata poi prendi una sventagliata di mitra e dimmi se sono la stessa cosa. La polizia che spara alla gente per strada non è più polizia, è milizia. Io non vorrei mai che ad una persona che ha giurato di difendere un paese si desse l'ordine di diventare un assassino.


Neppure io.

paura.


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e certo, con i mitra invece lo stato diventerebbe ben presente.





biri ha detto:


> fissiamoci un altro po' sui mitra, che così sì che la discussione evolve





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prendi una legnata poi prendi una sventagliata di mitra e dimmi se sono la stessa cosa. La polizia che spara alla gente per strada non è più polizia, è milizia. Io non vorrei mai che ad una persona che ha giurato di difendere un paese si desse l'ordine di diventare un assassino.


Ragazze,la faccenda della sventagliata di mitra è chiaramente un'iperbole,non mi fisserei su quello.

il punto torno a ripetere non è Gennaro la Carogna in sè,quanto il fatto che Gennaro la Carogna torna comodo a troppe persone e fino a che non saranno rotti certi meccanismi,come quello delle magliette taroccate,non se ne potrà uscire


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ragazze,la faccenda della sventagliata di mitra è chiaramente un'iperbole,non mi fisserei su quello.
> 
> il punto torno a ripetere non è Gennaro la Carogna in sè,quanto il fatto che Gennaro la Carogna torna comodo a troppe persone e fino a che non saranno rotti certi meccanismi,*come quello delle magliette taroccate*,non se ne potrà uscire


o i biglietti gratis, o le trasferte pagate... la lista è lunga.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> in germania nn lo so, ma in inghilterra con la tatcher mi sembra che di legnate gli hooligans ne abbiano prese parecchie


In Inghilterra la polizia non ha la pistola, per esempio....    
e tatcher a parte, sei mai stata allo stadio  a londra? io si, ti dico solo che io e il mio compagno siamo finiti per sbaglio tra gli hooligans  e c erano dietro di noi 2 vecchietti che stavano vedendo la partita senza tifare, erano li sono per vedere una partita di domenica.....hanno applaudito al gol dell inter e gli hooligans li hanno presi a calci nel culo.....calci nel culo a due vechieeti...
io sono voluta andare via terrorizzata


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

io ancora mi ricordo il capo ultrà dell'inter
che in un intervista disse che se moratti nn avesse pagato
avrebbero fatto sospendere tutte le partite dell'inter
con conseguente perdita a tavolino
e questi si possono chiamare tifosi?


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> In Inghilterra la polizia non ha la pistola, per esempio....
> e tatcher a parte, sei mai stata allo stadio  a londra? io si, ti dico solo che io e il mio compagno siamo finiti per sbaglio tra gli hooligans  e c erano dietro di noi 2 vecchietti che stavano vedendo la partita senza tifare, erano li sono per vedere una partita di domenica.....hanno applaudito al gol dell inter e gli hooligans li hanno presi a calci nel culo.....calci nel culo a due vechieeti...
> io sono voluta andare via terrorizzata


io allo  stadio ci sono andata una volta 
nazionale cantanti contro nazionale attori :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non dovevano allontanarsi, dovevano prendere in mano la situazione. Entrare in campo e con un bel microfono prendersi le  loro responsabilità essendo rappresentanti eletti di una nazione e responsabili delle forze dell'ordine.
> Per me cittadino, con già scarsa stima verso i politici, il segnale è stato che contano come il due di picche con la briscola a fiori. alla prossima elezione voto Genny, tanto a quanto pare in caso di eventi straordinari è in grado meglio di altri di prendere delle decisioni


Riguardate le immagini!Si avvicinano funzionari,vigili del fuoco,e personale dello stadio olimpico,partono fumogeni,e bombe carta,genny si gira, fa cenno di smetterla,prende il megafono,e nessuno,CAZZO NESSUNO tira più nulla...questo è lo stato italiano,il cialtrone veneto dov'è finito?voglio leggere che sbagliavo a definire questo stato senza palle....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ragazze,la faccenda della sventagliata di mitra è chiaramente un'iperbole,non mi fisserei su quello.
> 
> il punto torno a ripetere non è Gennaro la Carogna in sè,quanto il fatto che Gennaro la Carogna torna comodo a troppe persone e fino a che non saranno rotti certi meccanismi,come quello delle magliette taroccate,non se ne potrà uscire


si, Gennaro la Carogna è affiliato a un clan, il fatto è che non si può lasciare che la criminalità organizzata tenga in scacco lo stato, per far questo occorre ANCHE che i cittadini di questo stato non siano conniventi, magliette e tutto il resto.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si, Gennaro la Carogna è affiliato a un clan, il fatto è che non si può lasciare che la criminalità organizzata tenga in scacco lo stato, per far questo occorre ANCHE che i cittadini di questo stato non siano conniventi, magliette e tutto il resto.


Gennaro è figlio di un affiliato del clan Nisso.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si, Gennaro la Carogna è affiliato a un clan, il fatto è che non si può lasciare che la criminalità organizzata tenga in scacco lo stato,* per far questo occorre ANCHE che i cittadini di questo stato non siano conniventi*, magliette e tutto il resto.


c'è anche da dire che ormai in tanti non si riconoscono più nello stato... il boato dei fischi di uno stadio intero sull'inno nazionale, che la rai ha tentato di minimizzare abbassando il volume dei microfoni ambientali, la dice lunga.


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> c'è anche da dire che ormai in tanti non si riconoscono più nello stato... il boato dei fischi di uno stadio intero sull'inno nazionale, che la rai ha tentato di minimizzare abbassando il volume dei microfoni ambientali, la dice lunga.


e mi fanno proprio ridere guarda
fischiano l'inno e poi festeggiano la coppa italia
manco loro sanno cosa fanno


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> c'è anche da dire che ormai in tanti non si riconoscono più nello stato... il boato dei fischi di uno stadio intero sull'inno nazionale, che la rai ha tentato di minimizzare abbassando il volume dei microfoni ambientali, la dice lunga.


Le persone sane.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e mi fanno proprio ridere guarda
> fischiano l'inno e poi festeggiano la coppa italia
> manco loro sanno cosa fanno


non guardare il nome... è la conquista del trofeo in sè, che poi si chiama scudetto coppa italia o champion, non conta niente.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le persone sane.


appunto, quelle che hanno le palle strapiene di questo andazzo a tutti i livelli... però ha ragione perplesso, questo fango qua torna comodo a troppa gente.


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non guardare il nome... è la conquista del trofeo in sè, che poi si chiama scudetto coppa italia o champion, non conta niente.


in realtà sarebbe un simbolo, il simbolo del proprio paese
proprio come l'inno


----------



## Hellseven (6 Maggio 2014)

Sapeste quanto e' amato Genny dai giovani partenopei, di ogni ceto e formazione culturale. E' un amore trasversale: la curva per sempre più ragazzi e' l'unico scopo di una vita noiosa per chi ha ma non apprezza e senza speranza per chi non ha e mai avrà . Purtroppo qui Genny rules


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> in realtà sarebbe un simbolo, il simbolo del proprio paese
> proprio come l'inno


eh lo so, ma sei troppo razionale... il tifo non lo è. Prendi la coppa, qualunque essa sia, e tanto basta  L'inno invece viene percepito come simbolo del paese...


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh lo so, ma sei troppo razionale... il tifo non lo è. Prendi la coppa, qualunque essa sia, e tanto basta  L'inno invece viene percepito come simbolo del paese...


ma infatti io nn sono una tifosa 
però essere tifosi nn vuol dire disconnettere il cervello


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

osti che carrierona, questo gennaro balengo a 40 anni e passa è ancora figlio di...:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> osti che carrierona, questo gennaro balengo a 40 anni e passa è ancora figlio di...:singleeye:


funziona come per i principi, non come per i figli d'arte.
In quegli ambienti di chi sei figlio è già il 70% del curriculum


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma infatti io nn sono una tifosa
> però essere tifosi nn vuol dire disconnettere il cervello


no... non dovrebbe. Ma non vuol dire neanche usarlo troppo, in quel contesto... altrimenti chi pagherebbe per vedere 22 ragazzotti che corrono dietro a un pallone, esultando come ossessi quando lo buttano in rete? C'è una via di mezzo... il tifo calcistico è essenzialmente emotivo, non è razionale. Questo non vuol dire scollegare il cervello.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2014)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> funziona come per i principi, non come per i figli d'arte.
> In quegli ambienti di chi sei figlio è già il 70% del curriculum


Infatti A' carogna è un "titolo"ereditato dal padre....!


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> funziona come per i principi, non come per i figli d'arte.
> In quegli ambienti di chi sei figlio è già il 70% del curriculum



infatti è un altro lampante esempio di sottocultura


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> no... non dovrebbe. Ma non vuol dire neanche usarlo troppo, in quel contesto... altrimenti chi pagherebbe per vedere 22 ragazzotti che corrono dietro a un pallone, esultando come ossessi quando lo buttano in rete? C'è una via di mezzo... il tifo calcistico è* essenzialmente emotivo*, non è razionale. Questo non vuol dire scollegare il cervello.


sì. Io seguo il calcio dilettantistico da... una decina d'anni.
Giovanile e dilettantistico.
Ovvio che faccio il tifo. Esulto quando c'è da esultare e mi dispiace in altri momenti.
Non ti dico cosa ho sentito dire dalle gradinate(quando ci sono).
Io mi imbarazzo anche quando sento dire all'arbitro che non capisce una mazza, pensa un po'.
Però quello ci può stare, nell'esaltazione del momento.
E comunque, quando la partita è finita, è finita.
Ma c'è gente che, finita la partita, cerca rogna.
Lì non c'entra l'emotività.
Spesso certe occasioni sono solo un pretesto.
Mio figlio e i suoi amici l'anno scorso avevano fatto l'abbonamento per seguire la squadra del cuore: delusi e schifati dal comportamento del pubblico FUORI e DENTRO gli stadi, quest'anno non l'hanno fatto.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Io seguo il calcio dilettantistico da... una decina d'anni.
> Giovanile e dilettantistico.
> Ovvio che faccio il tifo. Esulto quando c'è da esultare e mi dispiace in altri momenti.
> Non ti dico cosa ho sentito dire dalle gradinate(quando ci sono).
> ...


E vabbè ma fare l'abbonamento al bologna era da matti comunque...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè ma fare l'abbonamento al bologna era da matti comunque...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vero. Ma non era il bologna


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Io seguo il calcio dilettantistico da... una decina d'anni.
> Giovanile e dilettantistico.
> *Ovvio che faccio il tifo. Esulto quando c'è da esultare e mi dispiace in altri momenti.*
> Non ti dico cosa ho sentito dire dalle gradinate(quando ci sono).
> ...


Infatti... si urla, si fa il tifo, si fischia, si impreca... poi basta, fischio finale e si chiude lì.
Se invece vai con l'intento di fare casino a prscindere... beh allora non parliamo di tifo. Capisco bene tuo figlio...


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti... si urla, si fa il tifo, si fischia, si impreca... poi basta, fischio finale e si chiude lì.
> Se invece vai con l'intento di fare casino a prscindere... beh allora non parliamo di tifo. Capisco bene tuo figlio...


qualche anno fa qui hanno fatto arrivare in gita alcuni bambini da chernobyl
una specie di gemellaggio
hanno fatto anche la partita di calcio
nn hai idea le mamme cosa hanno urlato a quei poveri bambini


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> qualche anno fa qui hanno fatto arrivare in gita alcuni bambini da chernobyl
> una specie di gemellaggio
> hanno fatto anche la partita di calcio
> nn hai idea le mamme cosa hanno urlato a quei poveri bambini


Io ce l'ho una vaga idea, purtroppo.
E pensa che in quel momento le sentono pure i loro, di figli.
Poracci.


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Maggio 2014)

La teoria della selezione naturale di Darwin è applicabile pure agli stadi?

Stiamo parlando di lancio di fumogeni e bombe carta, qualcuno che gira armato e spara in strada, gente che in massa gambizza e pesta a sangue per fare "giustizia"..... ma perché non si chiudono tutti nell'arena e si regolamenta tutta questa violenza? Chi vuole partecipare entra dentro e sceglie lo schieramento. 
Niente macchine o negozi distrutti, persone estranee coinvolte e tutti felici e contenti.

Adesso tutti a parlare della pagliacciata di genny'a carogna e a fantasticare su cosa gli hanno detto. MA CHISSENEFREGA!!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Io seguo il calcio dilettantistico da... una decina d'anni.
> Giovanile e dilettantistico.
> Ovvio che faccio il tifo. Esulto quando c'è da esultare e mi dispiace in altri momenti.
> Non ti dico cosa ho sentito dire dalle gradinate(quando ci sono).
> ...


Pensa che da me gli hanno augurato di morire..............e il giorno dopo...


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> qualche anno fa qui hanno fatto arrivare in gita alcuni bambini da chernobyl
> una specie di gemellaggio
> hanno fatto anche la partita di calcio
> *nn hai idea le mamme cosa hanno urlato a quei poveri bambini*


lo posso immaginare... mia figlia gioca a pallavolo, non puoi immaginare cosa si sente dai genitori (e le mamme son peggio dei papà...). Non è solo il calcio, c'è una rabbia compressa da paura...


----------



## Zod (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> non sono molto d'accordo, perchè le partite di calcio non sono un evento raro e imprevedibile, ma anzi sono programmate da mesi e a scadenza settimanale, quindi è mancata nel tempo tutta la prevenzione e l'applicazione delle leggi che abbiamo da anni


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strage_dell'Heysel
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strage_di_Hillsborough

La logica più sensata, quella del problem solving, è stata correttamente applicata. Ora che il pericolo è stato scongiurato vanno presi i giusti provvedimenti. Lo stadio deve essere un luogo di festa dove potersi recare con tutta la famiglia. I violenti devono stare a casa o in galera. In altri sport non accadono cose simili. Per quanto mi riguarda potrebbero anche sospendere tutte le partite a tempo indeterminato.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo posso immaginare... mia figlia gioca a pallavolo, non puoi immaginare cosa si sente dai genitori (e le mamme son peggio dei papà...). Non è solo il calcio, c'è una rabbia compressa da paura...


ho passato anni ed anni nei palazzetti con mia figlia ed ho sentito gli eccessi dei genitori, francamente però a fianco , di lato sopra o sotto di me c'èsempre stata anche tanta varia umanità.
perché la solita cosa che non digerisco è che siano sempre gli altri ad essere così terribili e ci si senta sempre migliori circondati da un mondo vomitevole.
che sia successo un fatto orrendo dal quale non si è preso le dovute distanze e severi provvedimenti è certamente vero,
però smettiamola ogni volta di parlare come se il nostro fosse il luogo più indegno della terra, che a guardarci in giro il marcio è ovunque.
magari pensiamo e agiamo sempre come vorremmo dagli altri, stato compreso....sarebbe già un passo avanti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto e tanto per cambiare non vedo perchè devo pagare anch'io le spese per "garantire" la sicurezza, visto che a me del calcio non frega nulla di nulla:singleeye:


io lo dico da sempre: vogliono fare le partite? Che si paghino tutto, ma proprio tutto tutto. Sicurezza e quant'altro. Le società e tifosi, che paghino; soldi ne girano nel calcio, o no? Ovviamente sotto giudizio dello stato/ delle forze dell'ordine: se la sicurezza è rtenuta adeguata, la partita su disputa, altrimenti nisba.

Edit: ma questa cosa la dico anche per le cose del Vaticano. Santi, cazzi e mazzi. Che si paghino tutte le spese, tutte, causate dall'afflusso massiccio di persone a Roma: logistica, trtaffico, sicurezza, e personale medico.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> qualche anno fa qui hanno fatto arrivare in gita alcuni bambini da chernobyl
> una specie di gemellaggio
> hanno fatto anche la partita di calcio
> nn hai idea le mamme cosa hanno urlato a quei poveri bambini


ai bambini di chernobyl le mamme dicevano le peggio cose? che posti frequenti?


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho passato anni ed anni nei palazzetti con mia figlia ed ho sentito gli eccessi dei genitori, francamente però a fianco , di lato sopra o sotto di me c'èsempre stata anche tanta varia umanità.
> perché la solita cosa che non digerisco è che siano sempre gli altri ad essere così terribili e ci si senta sempre migliori circondati da un mondo vomitevole.
> che sia successo un fatto orrendo dal quale non si è preso le dovute distanze e severi provvedimenti è certamente vero,
> però smettiamola ogni volta di parlare come se il nostro fosse il luogo più indegno della terra, che a guardarci in giro il marcio è ovunque.
> magari pensiamo e agiamo sempre come vorremmo dagli altri, stato compreso....sarebbe già un passo avanti.


umanità c'è sempre... anche troppa a volte. Sarebbe più indicato da parte dei genitori un atteggiamento più distaccato e rilassato, nel bene e nel male.
Non è il luogo più indegno dell'universo... ma se vai a leggere certe statistiche siamo messi davvero male e nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia non è certo la cura migliore. Che poi ognuno di noi debba guardare prima di tutto se stesso... beh sono totalmente d'accordo. Siamo sempre pronti a giudicare gli altri ed assolvere noi stessi.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> umanità c'è sempre... anche troppa a volte. Sarebbe più indicato da parte dei genitori un atteggiamento più distaccato e rilassato, nel bene e nel male.
> Non è il luogo più indegno dell'universo... ma se vai a leggere certe statistiche siamo messi davvero male e nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia non è certo la cura migliore. Che poi ognuno di noi debba guardare prima di tutto se stesso... beh sono totalmente d'accordo. *Siamo sempre pronti a giudicare gli altri ed assolvere noi stessi.*


è questo il punto.
in più dovremmo valorizzare ciò che funziona e imparare da chi si comporta bene.credo nel'azione e non nel mugugno vuoto ,lagnoso e improduttivo


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è questo il punto.
> in più dovremmo valorizzare ciò che funziona e imparare da chi si comporta bene.credo nel'azione e non nel mugugno vuoto ,lagnoso e improduttivo


il mugugno lamentoso non serve a nulla... ma prendere atto del disastro in cui ci troviamo è necessario se si vuol provare a ripartire.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il mugugno lamentoso non serve a nulla... ma prendere atto del disastro in cui ci troviamo è necessario se si vuol provare a ripartire.


consapevolezza, voglia di fare e capacità.





ps che ci vuole?:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> consapevolezza, voglia di fare e capacità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehhhh... hai detto niente :singleeye: sarò pessimista, ma per me il paese è condannato... abbiamo superato la sottile linea rossa. Chi può scappa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che da me gli hanno augurato di morire..............e il giorno dopo...


PORCA TROTA. Capisco benissimo, due lutti quest'anno, abbiamo pianto tantissimo noi e i ragazzi nelle commemorazioni. No, una cosa così no, mi sarei alzata a pigliare direttamente a calci in culo l'autore senza neppure presentarmi. Però spaccagli una gamba o similari l'ho sentito.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io lo dico da sempre: vogliono fare le partite? Che si paghino tutto, ma proprio tutto tutto. Sicurezza e quant'altro. Le società e tifosi, che paghino; soldi ne girano nel calcio, o no? Ovviamente sotto giudizio dello stato/ delle forze dell'ordine: se la sicurezza è rtenuta adeguata, la partita su disputa, altrimenti nisba.
> 
> Edit: ma questa cosa la dico anche per le cose del Vaticano. Santi, cazzi e mazzi. Che si paghino tutte le spese, tutte, causate dall'afflusso massiccio di persone a Roma: logistica, trtaffico, sicurezza, e personale medico.


Voglio il 730 di Genny
Voglio vedere se lui paga l'IRPEF.


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2014)

*Adesso*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Voglio il 730 di Genny
> Voglio vedere se lui paga l'IRPEF.


Adesso vi chiedo una grande cortesia:magari pensate che ho sulle palle il conte,cosa verissima,ma vi prego in ginocchio,mi spiegate cosa c'entra il 730 di genny?se paga l'irpef?se paga il canone rai?vi prego,perchè io a questo coglione del conte proprio non riesco a star dietro.Vorrei capire cosa cambierebbe,cioè uno va allo stadio a far casino ma se paga l'irpef cambia qualcosa?se Pacciani pagava il canone rai non era un'assassino?MI AIUTATE A CAPIRE?Sono io prevenuto o questo a 46 anni non capisce un cazzo?io son convinto della seconda cosa,ma sono di parte,vi prego aiutatemi.GRAZIE!


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2014)

*MA*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Voglio il 730 di Genny
> Voglio vedere se lui paga l'IRPEF.


E poi mi chiedo:ma è possibile che a 46 anni non riesci a capire quando c'è una discussione seria,un confronto serio,devi sempre e comunque uscirtene con questo stronzate che non hanno senso?hai 46 anni ma che cazzo di esempio sei per tua figlia?vorrei tanto vedere cosa paghi e cosa non paghi....,un uomo senza morale come te dovrebbe starsene in un angolo senza rompere il cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2014)

*Annab*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io lo dico da sempre: vogliono fare le partite? Che si paghino tutto, ma proprio tutto tutto. Sicurezza e quant'altro. Le società e tifosi, che paghino; soldi ne girano nel calcio, o no? Ovviamente sotto giudizio dello stato/ delle forze dell'ordine: se la sicurezza è rtenuta adeguata, la partita su disputa, altrimenti nisba.
> 
> Edit: ma questa cosa la dico anche per le cose del Vaticano. Santi, cazzi e mazzi. Che si paghino tutte le spese, tutte, causate dall'afflusso massiccio di persone a Roma: logistica, trtaffico, sicurezza, e personale medico.


Grande post,condivido in pieno....lasciamo stare quello che si è visto dentro roma con la canonizzazione


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso vi chiedo una grande cortesia:magari pensate che ho sulle palle il conte,cosa verissima,ma vi prego in ginocchio,mi spiegate cosa c'entra il 730 di genny?se paga l'irpef?se paga il canone rai?vi prego,perchè io a questo coglione del conte proprio non riesco a star dietro.Vorrei capire cosa cambierebbe,cioè uno va allo stadio a far casino ma se paga l'irpef cambia qualcosa?se Pacciani pagava il canone rai non era un'assassino?MI AIUTATE A CAPIRE?Sono io prevenuto o questo a 46 anni non capisce un cazzo?io son convinto della seconda cosa,ma sono di parte,vi prego aiutatemi.GRAZIE!


Non te lo so spiegare.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non te lo so spiegare.


Magari non c'entra niente
Ma è una mia semplice curiosità personale no?

Si sta parlando in un altro 3d di tasse, evasione, sfruttamento

e sorge spontanea la domanda 
ma di che vivono certi personaggi 
alla ribalta della cronaca nazionale?

Non è che magari salta fora
che parte delle mie tasse
servono a mantenere 
questi Genny di stocazzo?

Che Genny sia condannato a cinque anni di lavori socialmente utili.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso vi chiedo una grande cortesia:magari pensate che ho sulle palle il conte,cosa verissima,ma vi prego in ginocchio,*mi spiegate cosa c'entra il 730 di genny?se paga l'irpef?se paga il canone rai?*vi prego,perchè io a questo coglione del conte proprio non riesco a star dietro.Vorrei capire cosa cambierebbe,cioè uno va allo stadio a far casino ma se paga l'irpef cambia qualcosa?se Pacciani pagava il canone rai non era un'assassino?MI AIUTATE A CAPIRE?Sono io prevenuto o questo a 46 anni non capisce un cazzo?io son convinto della seconda cosa,ma sono di parte,vi prego aiutatemi.GRAZIE!


Non c'entra proprio nulla... anche se la carogna fosse un contribuente modello, andava ammanettato e portato via. Ma poi vorrei capire come può un affiliato riconosciuto di un organizzazione criminale entrare in uno stadio, parlare con funzionari del ministero degli interni... incredibile!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non c'entra proprio nulla... anche se la carogna fosse un contribuente modello, andava ammanettato e portato via. Ma poi vorrei capire come può un affiliato riconosciuto di un organizzazione criminale entrare in uno stadio, parlare con funzionari del ministero degli interni... incredibile!


Stai arrivando al mio punto.
E invece agli amici del Tanko....
220 pagine di imputazioni...
con il capo dei ROS che si pavoneggia...


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stai arrivando al mio punto.
> E invece agli amici del Tanko....
> 220 pagine di imputazioni...
> con il capo dei ROS che si pavoneggia...


conte, per me stai facendo solo confusione... cosa c'entra partire dal 730 della carogna per poi arrivare al tanko?  Qui c'è un affiliato camorrista capopolo da stadio, lì un gruppo di cazzari che parlavano al cellulare di sollevazione armata... che il giudice avesse esagerato era chiaro, infatti li hanno rilasciati.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Quelli dell'Hellas Verona quando si muovono non è che si presentano con rose e fiori. Una delle curve più pericolose d'Italia.


----------



## Eliade (7 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> dici che fa troppo sporco? cmq io nn sono per lasciar passare le cose
> dicono che ci siano delle regole e che queste regole debbano essere rispettate
> che si facciano rispettare e nn che si coccolino i delinquenti
> perchè sennò si arrabbiano


Non vorrei davvero cadere in un discorso politico ma..dopo il terzo presidente del consiglio NON eletto dai cittadini, un condannato per frode fiscale che ancora fa politica e i vari condannati/indagati che si candidano e che sono al governo....parare di rispetto delle regole per questo _"povero" _camorrista che stava trattando _piuttosto pacificamente _mi sembra un tantino inutile.
Le regole dovrebbero essere seguite a monte.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non vorrei davvero cadere in un discorso politico ma..dopo il terzo presidente del consiglio NON eletto dai cittadini, un condannato per frode fiscale che ancora fa politica e i vari condannati/indagati che si candidano e che sono al governo....parare di rispetto delle regole per questo _"povero"_camorrista che stava trattando _piuttosto pacificamente _mi sembra un tantino inutile.
> Le regole dovrebbero essere seguite a monte.


Vota e fai votare Eliade moderatrice della sezione cucina. :up:


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non vorrei davvero cadere in un discorso politico ma..dopo il terzo presidente del consiglio NON eletto dai cittadini, un condannato per frode fiscale che ancora fa politica e i vari condannati/indagati che si candidano e che sono al governo....parare di rispetto delle regole per questo _"povero"_camorrista che stava trattando _piuttosto pacificamente _mi sembra un tantino inutile.
> Le regole dovrebbero essere seguite a monte.


il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa :up:


----------



## Eliade (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vota e fai votare Eliade moderatrice della sezione cucina. :up:


Cazzo si...:up::up:
VOTATEMIIIIII, vi prometto più pasticcini per tutti!!!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (7 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa :up:


:up::up:
Esatto!! 
Che pure la coda faccia schifo, questo sicuramente...:unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cazzo si...:up::up:
> VOTATEMIIIIII, vi prometto più pasticcini per tutti!!!!!!:carneval:


Le basi però Eliade  Le basi.

I pasticcini si promettono a tutti, ma intanto bisogna mandarne subito qualche chilo agli Adminssss


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le basi però Eliade  Le basi.
> 
> I pasticcini si promettono a tutti, ma intanto bisogna mandarne subito qualche chilo agli Adminssss


ossignur amministratori spudorati corrotti pure qui:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le basi però Eliade  Le basi.
> 
> I pasticcini si promettono a tutti, ma intanto bisogna mandarne subito qualche chilo agli Adminssss


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Hai ragione!! Solo per iniziare:


----------



## Eliade (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur amministratori spudorati corrotti pure qui:unhappy:


Sssssssssssshhhhhhh.....lasciami trattare, da oggi chiamatemi Eliade 'a carogna zitell...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sssssssssssshhhhhhh.....lasciami trattare, da oggi chiamatemi Eliade 'a carogna zitell...:rotfl::rotfl:


posso chiamarmi minerva 'a marchesa?


----------



## Eliade (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso chiamarmi minerva 'a marchesa?


Dipende, sei candidata per qualcosa? :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dipende, sei candidata per qualcosa? :carneval:


:hockey:no


----------



## Eliade (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :hockey:no


Allora niente trattativa, e niente titolo...sei solo Minerva. :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> conte, per me stai facendo solo confusione... cosa c'entra partire dal 730 della carogna per poi arrivare al tanko?  Qui c'è un affiliato camorrista capopolo da stadio, lì un gruppo di cazzari che parlavano al cellulare di sollevazione armata... che il giudice avesse esagerato era chiaro, infatti li hanno rilasciati.


Mica tutti.

Luigi faccia O'Mona è ancora dentro.

Spero di convincere il mio cliente. Spero mi permetta di presentare un ricorso al tribunale del riesame. È assurdo che stia in carcere per un reato di opinione. Ma ogni giorno che passa in più in cella ingiustamente, più salata sarà la richiesta di risarcimento danni per illegittima detenzione che presenteremo. Stiamo assistendo ad una incredibile violazione dei diritti umani. Non c’è prova dei fini eversivi e dell’uso di armi. Quell’uomo è in carcere solo per le sue opinioni».

Alessandro Zagonel è l’avvocato vicentino di Luigi Faccia, 60 anni, di Colseve (Padova) in carcere dal 2 aprile quando, insieme a 23 altri venetisti, è stato arrestato con l’accusa di terrorismo.

SECESSIONISTI. Gli arrestati sono stati scarcerati dal Riesame di Brescia che ha demolito l’impianto accusatorio (tranne che per Mario Ferro che resta in cella): «solo spavalderie e millanterie senza seguito concreto», si legge nel documento. Così Luigi Faccia oggi è ancora in carcere. Come ci finì nel 1997 perché era nel commando che assoltò il campanile di San Marco a Venezia. Fu assolto. (…)

L’articolo integrale è pubblicato sul Giornale di Vicenza in edicola.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quelli dell'Hellas Verona quando si muovono non è che si presentano con rose e fiori. Una delle curve più pericolose d'Italia.


Ma sono affiliati alla Camorra?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono affiliati alla Camorra?


E che c'entra ?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E che c'entra ?


Se sei un delinquente 
stai in carcere

e non a fare il pagliaccio in uno stadio
con una maglietta che inneggia ad un assassino.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se sei un delinquente
> stai in carcere
> 
> e non a fare il pagliaccio in uno stadio
> con una maglietta che inneggia ad un assassino.


Sacrosanto.

Ma stiamo parlando di un'altra cosa. Tu non sei mai stato in trasferta in città come la civilissima Verona, l'austera Bergamo, la felina Brescia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sacrosanto.
> 
> Ma stiamo parlando di un'altra cosa. Tu non sei mai stato in trasferta in città come la civilissima Verona, l'austera Bergamo, la felina Brescia.


Brescia ce l'ho, Bergamo pure, a Verona cambiavo il treno.
ah ma non di lavoro, eh?
ma è simile


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brescia ce l'ho, Bergamo pure, a Verona cambiavo il treno.
> ah ma non di lavoro, eh?
> ma è simile


Trasferte di Serie A ne ho fatte parecchie: Firenze, Milano, Verona, Napoli (quando eravamo gemellati), Genova, Torino.
Ma sono dei viaggi Alpitour rispetto ad alcune trasferte che ho fatto quando abitavo a Teramo ed ogni tanto partivo con alcuni miei amici per seguire il Teramo in serie C. San Benedetto del Tronto, Rimini, Nocera, Benevento........


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

alla faccia di tutti voi.....
io ci ho creduto e infatti i rusltati ci sono: il sassuolo resta in serie A..non retrocede...e annamo.....
oggi questo ...domani , the great beyhond, lo scudetto!


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> alla faccia di tutti voi.....
> io ci ho creduto e infatti i rusltati ci sono:* il sassuolo resta in serie A*..non retrocede...e annamo.....
> oggi questo ...domani , the great beyhond, lo scudetto!


  sono contento :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> alla faccia di tutti voi.....
> io ci ho creduto e infatti i rusltati ci sono: il sassuolo resta in serie A..non retrocede...e annamo.....
> oggi questo ...domani , the great beyhond, lo scudetto!


Non dire gatto se non ce l'hai nel sacco (cit).

Mancano due giornate e non credo sia ancora matematicamente salvo.

Ovviamente: Forza Sassuolo e Eusebio Di Francesco.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sacrosanto.
> 
> Ma stiamo parlando di un'altra cosa. Tu non sei mai stato in trasferta in città come la civilissima Verona, l'austera Bergamo, la felina Brescia.


Mai stato dentro uno stadio
e mai ci andrò.
Penso che il calcio sia proprio l'ultimo dei miei interessi...

Piuttosto ho notato che Salvini è stato fischiato a Napoli
Ma sarà stupido eh?

Sei il numero uno della lega nord
e vai a fare un comizio a Napoli?

Ma da non credere é?

[video=youtube;dqe7BtnUtpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqe7BtnUtpo[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sacrosanto.
> 
> Ma stiamo parlando di un'altra cosa. Tu non sei mai stato in trasferta in città come la civilissima Verona, l'austera Bergamo, la felina Brescia.


Però mi ricordo bene quando al secondo anno di università salivo sul treno alla domenica sera
e c'era sempre casino...con questi qua...i tifosi...che venivano scortati da polizia e carabinieri...

Ricordo la sassaiola
Il treno parte...

Qualcuno tira il freno di emergenza, treno si ferma e sui binari c'erano quelli della contro parte che tiravano i sassi...

Poi entra la polizia in treno e fu mattanza...

A me scocciava e mi chiedevo chi paga questi danni?

E pensavo alle forze dell'ordine e mi dicevo
Ma se fossi al loro posto du maroni ogni partita di stadio cuccarmi la domenica così du maroni...per quattro schei di stipendio du maroni...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

e pensa tuba al bar mi hanno mostrato questo...

http://www.gazzetta.it/Calcio/04-05...a-inorridita-coppa-vergogna-80573589740.shtml

"La finale di Coppa Italia nelle mani di un figlio di un camorrista"

Bene.


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> conte, per me stai facendo solo confusione... cosa c'entra partire dal 730 della carogna per poi arrivare al tanko?  Qui c'è un affiliato camorrista capopolo da stadio, lì un gruppo di cazzari che parlavano al cellulare di sollevazione armata... che il giudice avesse esagerato era chiaro, infatti li hanno rilasciati.


Ecco non c'entra un cazzo.Allora qui si scrive,ci si confronta su un tema serio e grave e sto gran testa di cazzo che ha SEMPRE DICHIARATO LA GRANDEZZA DI QUESTO PAESE,VUOLE CONOSCERE IL 730 DI GENNY!!!MA adesso era da bannare stermy o questo grandissimo COGLIONE?


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grande post,condivido in pieno....*lasciamo stare quello che si è visto dentro roma con la canonizzazione*


immagino! :unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sssssssssssshhhhhhh.....lasciami trattare, da oggi chiamatemi Eliade 'a carogna zitell...:rotfl::rotfl:



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> immagino! :unhappy:


Bloccata la città,pellegrini ovunque,pulmann parcheggiati dove capitava.Ma ormai a roma ogni giorno è una,manifestazioni,scontri,devastazioni,che gran paese....manifestare va bene,ma danneggiare,bloccare la città ogni settimana proprio no,siamo ostaggio di 4 cialtroni.


----------



## Eratò (18 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2_L4rXHpMeo]http://youtu.be/2_L4rXHpMeo[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> che la Camorra infiltri la curva B a Napoli è fatto notorio dai tempo in cui Maradona andava alle feste del clan Giuliano.
> 
> Che il capo dei Boys San Inter sia uno dei più grossi spacciatori di Milano e che giri in Ferrari pur risultando più spiantato di me lo è altrettanto.
> 
> ...


Con mille cartucce ben piazzate fai un bel lavoretto. Su 60 milioni di abitanti è neanche un numero esagerato di vittime.

Ma se sai dove colpire, ti bastano meno di 10 morti e il paese torna a respirare.


----------

